# Water Temp. Range For The Fall Bite?



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

I can't wait for fall. Where I fish on Oneida Lake, NY, you pray for those cooler water temps. and west, northwest winds to blow in all the baitfish into river/canal mouths! What is the actually water temp. ranges to look for? Thank you.


----------

